# Statische IP Adresse



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
in der Suche hab ich nichts passendes gefunden also poste ich mal meine Frage:
Gibt es eine möglichkeit kostengünstig ne statische IP Adresse herzubekommen? Kabel Deutschland bietet diesen Service leider nicht an. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Anbieter, der sein Netzwerk "vermietet" und einzelne Adressen über ein VPN vergibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## tombe (30. März 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du genau vor hast, aber reicht dyndns free bzw. DynDNS nicht aus ?


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Da ich einen Mailserver betreiben möchte ist DynDNS keine alternative.


----------



## tombe (30. März 2010)

> Falls Sie Ihren eigenen Mailserver betreiben möchten, erhalten Sie von uns ein Mx-Backup - gratis.



Das steht auf der Startseite von "dyndns free"!! Was sich genau dahinter verbirgt habe ich mir allerdings nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. März 2010)

Wäre evtl ein einfacher V-Server ein passende Lösung?
Den bekommst du schon ab ca 6 € im Monat.


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Also ich bin durch einen Studenten (MSDNAA oder wie das heißt) an eine Exchange 2010 Lizenz gekommen. Wäre schade, wenn ich die nicht nutzen könnte. Der Server funkioniert schon, aber die abgehenden Mails werden als Spam erkannt (da dynamische IP)

Und den MX Record benötigt man meines Wissens nur zum Empfang von E-Mails.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> Also ich bin durch einen Studenten (MSDNAA oder wie das heißt) an eine Exchange 2010 Lizenz gekommen. Wäre schade, wenn ich die nicht nutzen könnte. Der Server funkioniert schon, aber die abgehenden Mails werden als Spam erkannt (da dynamische IP)


Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund unbedingt eine stat. IP haben zu müssen.

Du kannst Exchange als Satelliten-System für einen Smarthost einrichten. Der Smarthost ist der Mailsever von deinem Internet-Provider.

Siehe z.B. http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/using_mailhop_outbound_with_exchange_2010.html für einen Überblick wie man das in Exchange einstellt. Statt outbound.mailhop.org mußt du natürlich den SMTP Server deines Providers eintragen. Für Kabel Deutschland sollte das vermutlich smtp.kabelmail.de sein.

Gruß


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon. Dabei tritt aber ein kleines Problem auf:
Man meldet sich am SMTP Server (auch der Exchange) mit den Zugangsdaten an. Leider verknüpfen die meisten Anbieter die Zugangsdaten mit dem E-Mail Konto.
Also der SMTP Server vom Anbieter macht den SMTP Header und trägt die E-Mail Adresse des Smarthosts als Absender ein.

Und wenn nun ein anderer Exchange Benutzer eine Mail versenden will steht im Absender trotzdem die SMTP Adresse drin. Folglich stimmen Absender vom Exchange und Absender vom SMTP nicht überein und das ergibt Spam.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon. Dabei tritt aber ein kleines Problem auf:
> Man meldet sich am SMTP Server (auch der Exchange) mit den Zugangsdaten an. Leider verknüpfen die meisten Anbieter die Zugangsdaten mit dem E-Mail Konto.
> Also der SMTP Server vom Anbieter macht den SMTP Header und trägt die E-Mail Adresse des Smarthosts als Absender ein.
> 
> Und wenn nun ein anderer Exchange Benutzer eine Mail versenden will steht im Absender trotzdem die SMTP Adresse drin. Folglich stimmen Absender vom Exchange und Absender vom SMTP nicht überein und das ergibt Spam.


Dann hol dir ein Konto bei einem anderen Anbieter der SMTP Relay zur Verfügung stellt. Arcor funktioniert bei mir.

Gruß


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Ich hab eine eigene Domain. Ich benutze sowieso keinen Freemail anbieter. Da hätte ich das Problem ja nicht.


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab eine eigene Domain. Ich benutze sowieso keinen Freemail anbieter. Da hätte ich das Problem ja nicht.


Ja, und warum nutzt du dann nicht einfach einen Freemailanbieter wenn es dein Problem lösen würde?

Gruß


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Weil ich meine eigene Domain hab?


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich meine eigene Domain hab?


Und?! Was spielt das für eine Rolle wenn du den SMTP Relay eines Freemail Anbieters nutzen willst?

Gruß


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Entweder: Man lässt Exchange die arbeit machen
Oder: Der SMTP Server tut es.

Wenn ich den SMTP Relay von einem Freemailer nutze steht ja die Domain des Freemailers als Absender drin. Folglich stimmen die beiden Absender wieder nicht überein.


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> Entweder: Man lässt Exchange die arbeit machen
> Oder: Der SMTP Server tut es.
> 
> Wenn ich den SMTP Relay von einem Freemailer nutze steht ja die Domain des Freemailers als Absender drin. Folglich stimmen die beiden Absender wieder nicht überein.


Das ist nicht richtig.

Exchange meldet sich als Satellitensystem beim SMTP an. Falls dieser das erlaubt (da als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft), darf Exchange Emails *über* diesen Server weiterleiten.

Die Email welche beim Empfänger ankommt originiert klar von dem ursprünglichen Mailsystem, also dem Exchange-Server. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMTP-Relay-Server

Gruß


----------



## deadline (30. März 2010)

Und welcher Freemailer bietet sowas an?


----------



## deepthroat (30. März 2010)

mysql_fetch_array hat gesagt.:


> Und welcher Freemailer bietet sowas an?


Hatte ich doch schon gesagt, Arcor funktioniert bei mir. Über andere Freemailer müßtest du mal recherchieren.

Außerdem gibt es natürlich noch kostenpflichtige Dienste. Siehe z.B. http://lf.net/internetdienste/mail/relayserver/relay-out.php

Gruß


----------

